# Don't get your honey where you get your money



## Theseus (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't get your honey where you get your money: don't romance a fellow co-worker.:)


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 30, 2012)

Ου μπλέξεις; (το είπε και ο Μωυσής... περίπου :))


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Δεν έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο. Ίσως τα γνωστά «Να αποφεύγετε τους έρωτες στο χώρο εργασίας» και τα όμοια. Οπότε να φτιάξουμε κάτι.

Αρχίζω:
*Μην ταΐζεις το πουλί σου εκεί που βγάζεις το ψωμί σου.*


----------



## Eleni_B (Nov 30, 2012)

Μην ζαχαρώνεις στη δουλειά, μύρια θα σε βρουν κακά. 

Επίσης:

Μην φλερτάρεις εκεί που δεν σε σπέρνουν. (ΣτΜ: δηλ. στο γραφείο)
Κάθε πράγμα στο καιρό του, και το φλερτ τον Αύγουστο (που κλείνουν τα γραφεία!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Μα δεν πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε από μια οριστική και έγκυρη απόδοση του no money, no honey;


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Υπάρχει ήδη το «ΧΧΧ υπάρχουν, λεφτά δεν υπάρχουν».
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/koloi_uparxoun_lefta_den_uparxoun_6329


----------



## Themis (Nov 30, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν πρέπει να ξεκινήσουμε από μια οριστική και έγκυρη απόδοση του no money, no honey;


νιξ ευρώ, νιξ κοκό


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2012)

Themis said:


> νιξ ευρώ, νιξ κοκό


Οπότε... νιξ κοκό, τώρα άρμπαϊτ ευρώ;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 30, 2012)

1960 Κάντε έρωτα, όχι πόλεμο

2012 Κάντε εξελόφυλλα όχι έρωτα


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

..
Μη σοροπιάζεις όπου το βιος σου βγάζεις.


----------



## SBE (Dec 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> ..
> Μη σοροπιάζεις όπου το βιος σου βγάζεις.


:clap::clap::clap::up:


----------



## cougr (Dec 1, 2012)

daeman said:


> ..
> Μη σοροπιάζεις όπου το βιος σου βγάζεις.



Οι ζαχαροπλάστες εξαιρούνται; :)


----------

